# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Διαχωρισμός φύλου με βάση την αμάρα.

## tonis!

έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές οτι αν γυρίσεις ανάποδα ένα θηλυκό πουλι και του χαιδέψεις την αμάρα μένει για λίγο ακίνητο.Αυτό ισχυεί και αν ναι μόνο στα θηλυκά πουλιά;Ορίστε και ένα βίνταο με το τι εννοώ(το βίντεο είναι του βασίλη)

----------


## tonis!



----------


## Kostas-Bs

χααχχχααχ καλό!!

Ούτε το ήξερα, ούτε το έχω ξαναδεί!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κανα βίντεο με αρσενικό παίζει, να δούμε και τις αντιδράσεις του δλδ  χα χα.

Αν όντως δέν είναι μετα απο εκπαίδευση πολύ ωράίο το βιντεάκι, ούτε εγω το χω ξανακούσει.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εγω το εχω δοκιμασει σε ολα μου τα θηλυκα και ισχυει.....Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε αρσενικα για να σας πω τι γινετε

----------


## cypand

::  ::  ::  :Happy0065:  ωραίο  ::

----------


## panos70

Ολα ειναι σχετικα δεν μπορεις να βασιστεις μονο απο το βιντεο   ::

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το εκανα σε αρσενικα και εξαφανιστηκαν... αλλα το εχω κανει και σε θηλυκα και να φυγουν... καποια ομως οντως καθονται!


για εμενα δεν ειναι κριτηριο!

----------

